# Foxes...



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well,after seeing the other thread with piccies of foxes i was wondering about their care requirements? i don't think we could ever have one now but maybe one day...
whats types are there? are others better to keep than others?
space requirements?
feeding?
exercise?
anything else really!

beautiful animals tho...


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd like one too, not a foreign one though, a red one. We have half an acre so could make an enclosure, sadly not very likely to happen, especially since keeping british wildlife captive isn't exactly legal.. (I did consider talking to some pest controllers, I bet for a backhander they'd not murder a poor little cub somewhere and give it to me instead....):whistling2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

fennec foxes are exotic and are sold alot on here, i'd say they're the easiest to keep. i knew someone who kept it in the house, babyproofed ofcourse :lol2: but with a pen outside and an indoor cage for when they left it home alone : victory:

Fennec Foxes as Pets - Profile


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know some people who keep red foxes, they're unreleasable 're-hab' ones. They're beautiful. Two are kept in a large enclosure, and one is kept in a smaller one, the one in the smaller one, has the door left open every night, goes for a wander and is back in her bed by morning, amazing 

I'm not exactly sure of the requirements, but the ones I know of are mostly fed a RAW diet and table scraps, and whats on offer at the super market. They look healthy. 
(pics of their red foxes, if you are interested) http://www.bartonhill.co.uk/gallery.php?level=picture&id=74

Also there are these Sibfox – Tame Fox - domesticated fox bred in Russia, available in USA from SibFox, Inc. which look like wild foxes (because they are bred from red foxes) but are as tame as a friendly dog... I want!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!
I have Corsac and Fennec foxes. There are MANY types of fox you can keep as pets but it really depends what you are looking for as unlike dogs all foxes are different species not breed so how they act, look, behave, smell etc are all very different.

Take a look on http://www.raskbb.com/sybilsden/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=e5e758f7406f798c8f36e9fd95ffc61d it is the fox part of a US exotics forum. There are people on there that keep most if not all of the more commonly kept foxes as well as some that keep the less commonly kept ones. If you read through the posts you can see what challenges we each face with our different types as well as why we would each recommend one type over another.

You can get a general overview of some types of fox here:
http://fennecfoxes.webs.com/whichfoxforme.htm from the pet point of view but then there is the question of do you want it as a 'pet' or more in a zoo type enclosure in your garden?

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

-
Elina


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

just had a look at the which fox for me bit... liking the fenec and corsac (?) foxes.... we haven't the room at the moment but eventually we are hoping to move to a place with a full garden not just a yard as we have now...so a large play pen would be possible...


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

One of the reasons fennecs are such popular pets is that they take up next to no room. They also cause little damage due to their size. (Not saying you should get one now.)

I would not keep mine outside as even though it does get cold in the Saharah at night the thing is that the air is much less humid there then it is here so, here it feels much cooler.

At the moment I am sat in my home office and on my radiator is one of those cat beds that clip over it and atop of that are my two fennecs.:flrt:

Here is some of a care sheet a friend of mine wrote about fennecs, I just cut out the bits about American law:

*



Diet 
Fennec foxes are omnivorous in the wild. A common fennec fox diet is high quality dry dog food (such as Royal Canin) mixed with a cup of vegetables once or twice a day. Some owners choose to mix in raw chicken, but it is not necessary. Fennecs generally need a high taurine diet, so it is suggested that you either mix in a crushed taurine pill or find food with a high taurine content (such as royal canin). Even though fennec foxes do not drink much water in the wild, it should always be available to them. 

Fennec foxes love treats. While many household foods can be used such as fruits and vegetables, pickled (or live) locusts, grasshoppers, pinkiemice, mealworms, boiled or scrambled eggs and others make great snacks. 

Caring for a fennec fox
Before purchasing your pet, please keep in mind that fennec foxes are not like dogs and cats. If they are given the chance, most will run away. If your fennec escapes, it is highly unlikely that s/he will come back. As such, it’s not necessary but it is smart to install double doors to any out door enclosures or even for your home if applicable. When bringing your fennec outside, it is important to use a walking jacket. Collars will easily be slipped out of, and even harnesses are not safe for a frisky fennec. I would not advise you walk your fennec as dogs WILL attack it.

Most fennecs are indoor only pets. Fennecs have a very high tendency to create messes, hide objects, use the bathroom inappropriately, dig and cause general havoc when unsupervised. As such, it is recommended that you purchase a large cage or crate for your fennec. A three or four story ferret cages work very well, but owners are known to use alternatives such as cat cages or extra large dog crates as well. If purchasing a ferret cage, be extra careful to place fabric over the ramps if it has small mesh-like holes in it. It is not uncommon for ferrets/fennecs to get their feet or legs stuck in the holes.

Socialization and Training
A large difference between dogs and most exotics is that they generally do not hold the same desire to please humans. As such, just praising is considered to be less effective than giving your fennec a treat. A combination of this and their high energy level means that your fennec is unlikely to ever perform tricks for you or come to their name.

All socialization should begin when the fennec is very young and continue on into adult years. As mentioned before, it is very important that you get your fennec as early as possible so you have a chance to socialize and bond with them. (If you get them as adults as I have mine they will not be nearly as tame as one gotten as a kit but as I said above you seldom find kits in the UK) Anything you wish for them to be able to do when they are older you should start with while they’re young. This means you should spend time bathing, handling, training and placing a harness on your fennec.

You must be very careful with your fennec and strangers. If someone reports your fennec biting them, your fox will be euthanized. That said, fennecs often communicate with small bites that don’t break the skin. If a fennec bites you with intention to harm, however, it can do substantial damage. In order to help curb biting habits, you should never play with a fennec with your hand/fingers or reward biting activity. If a fennec bites you, sternly tell him “NO” (it is usually suggested to make a “hurt” noise as well) and place a toy in their mouth instead. Praise your fennec and give them a treat for playing with and biting the toy rather than your hand.

Studies have shown that positive reinforcement produces significantly better results than negative reinforcement in children. The same goes for animals, as well. You should never hit or otherwise hurt your fennec if s/he does something wrong. Doing so only makes your fennec fearful of you and may permanently break or severely damage their bond with you. They may also have trouble associating what they did wrong with their punishment. The best way to train your fennec is to use positive reinforcement. If s/he uses the bathroom in the correct area, praise him/her and give them a treat. If they behave well during a bath, reward with a treat. Many professional trainers use clickers to train both domestic and exotic animals. The effectiveness of a clicker with a fennec is unknown, however.

Litter Training & Smell
Fennec foxes are the most difficult of all foxes to litter train. When deciding to buy a fennec, you should assume that yours will not be litter trained. Even those who are house trained are rarely 100% accurate. It is believed that fennecs may mimic the behaviors of animals around them. As such, if you have a friendly cat that uses the litter box well you may want to allow your fennec to watch on supervised visits only.

Some owners have found that fennecs are easier to house train in litter boxes, while others like puppy pads. If you decide to use litter, make sure you use non-clumping so it doesn’t stick to the bottoms of their feet. It is also suggested that you use non-clay because it’s less dusty. Because of their digging habits, you should either place a very small amount of litter in the pan or buy a covered litter box. Covered litter boxes may also help to alleviate digging problems around the house.

If your fox has access to more than one room, you should consider placing a litter box or puppy pads in each one to help eliminate inappropriate bathroom usage. Make sure you keep their cage accessible to them as well, as some prefer going there.
 Unlike other foxes, fennecs are said to have no offensive body odor and are relatively clean animals. It has been noted by a few owners that immediately after using the bathroom their pee may smell, especially if you do not clean it up.

Playing & Behavior
Common behavioural problems in fennecs include but are not limited to: 
- Peeing outside of the litter box or designated bathroom area
- Biting or aggressiveness, whether in general or over food
- Skittishness and reluctancy to be touched and/or held
- Frequent digging

When owners are asked to sum up a fennec’s behavior, it usually is something along the lines of “a ferret on crack”. As such, fennecs need a lot of play time. They are extremely high energy and require a lot of attention. If you cannot be at home for most of the day, this is probably not the right pet for you. With improper training and attention fennecs may become extremely difficult to handle. It is always important to remember that, despite good socialization, your fennec may grow up to not like strangers or certain people.

Fennec foxes like to dig. If they are not given an area to dig in your home, it is likely that they may dig at carpet or hardwood, sometimes causing damage. If you are experiencing problems with digging, it may help to give them an area to dig at, whether this is a section of carpet for them, a covered litter box, or a sandbox.

Fennecs are also very loud animals. This is not something you can train them not to do as it is instinctual. When fennecs become happy or excited, they will usually squeal, wag their tails, and run around in small circles.

Happy and excited fennec fox noises: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3ovMsFXMg
Fennec mating call:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kEnUTPQrK4

The more time you can spend with fennecs, especially while they are young, the better temperament and personality they will have when they are older. It is important that your fennec spends the least amount of time in his cage as possible - ideally, only at night time. Once your fennec is out of his cage or enclosure, try to pick him/her up often and pet him/her to get them used to your touch. Most fennecs are not very cuddly and won’t allow more than a few moments of petting before they would like to be placed back down to play. Make sure you allow your fennec to continue playing even after you have picked him/her up so they don’t associate you picking them up with the end of play time.

Fennecs enjoy toys and seem to love chasing things on strings. Considering they are so small, owners usually buy cat toys (usually mouse or ball shaped) and small rubber Kong's to place peanut butter in. It is not uncommon to see a fennec throw a cat toy up into the air and play fetch with himself. Usually once or twice a day, you might see your fennec run around in energetic circles around the house to release stored energy.

Video of fennec fox with a lot of energy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6yIgG6sw_k

Veterinarian Care 
It is not necessary but highly recommend that you spay or neuter your fennec fox unless you plan on using them for breeding. Many owners believe that fixing their fennec helped curb aggressive behaviors that showed up after the fox matured, but it may be more beneficial to neuter around 6-8 months (before sexual maturity) because of hormones.

Pre-Cautions 
- Fennecs do well with most animals, but in the wild they are still known to eat small rodents. Therefore you should be careful to separate your fennec from anything that is not substantially larger than it, especially prey animals such as birds, rodents, etc. If fennecs grow up with animals they are more likely to be tolerant of them. This said, it has been noted that fennecs seem to make better friends with dogs because cats are annoyed by their high energy level and it has been known for fennecs to turn and kill cats aswell as small dogs.

Click to expand...

*Hope this helps,
If you have any more questions please feel free to ask!
-
Elina


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

nice website  I like the sound of the grey fox.


----------



## krisleight10 (Feb 25, 2010)

*foxes*

i want an artic fox. i love the white and black eyes. but only comes in winter :-x:-x


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

the 'shadow' arctic fox stays white all year round according to tiny tracks site. You can get different coloured 'red fox'es too, so you can get one all white.


----------



## krisleight10 (Feb 25, 2010)

do you need a licence to keep that kind of arctic fox?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

You don't need any paperwork to keep any type of fox. (Unless they are endangered.) BUT like I tell everyone just because you do not need a dangerous wild animals license does not mean that they are not dangerous wild animals. 
-
Elina


----------



## krisleight10 (Feb 25, 2010)

dont know much about colours just the ones that change to white in the winter. beutiful.


----------



## krisleight10 (Feb 25, 2010)

looks like that...


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

One day when my house is all done...I do really really want a fennec fox, they are amazing!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

krisleight10 said:


> dont know much about colours just the ones that change to white in the winter. beutiful.
> 
> imageimage


Isnt that an arctic fox


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone seen that video on sky.com about the huge fox:gasp:


----------



## Koos van der Vos (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey I'm looking at getting a fennec fox when I leave uni, how much does one or maybe a pair cost?

Cost of keep per week?

How easy is it to find a vet for them?

Can you point me to a breeder?

Thanks for the info if you can provide some ^^


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!
Fennec foxes coat £3,500 -£4,000 per pair.
I'm not totally sure how much mine cost me per week to feed but it is quite a bit as they do love their live insects.

Finding a vet is quite hard but I know a few in the midlands if that is of any use to you. You will have to call round vets prior to getting your foxes as many refuse to see them.

I can't point you to a breeder in the UK but I know of a few in Europe and myself and another guy on here hope our pairs breed so I could keep you posted on that. Normally in the UK you get them from brokers or brokers via pet shops, they never come tame and are generally 1yr+ of age.

This summer I will be at the exotics awareness day in Evesham, Worcestershire with my fennecs and my corsacs if you would like to meet one prior to spending so much. (I don't have the info for it on me right now but I can PM it to you if you want.)

If you have any further questions feel free to ask. 
-
Elina


----------



## Koos van der Vos (Mar 24, 2011)

Definately, I love the pictures of your foxes ^^.

I Expected the cost to be around that I have seen a pair going for 3.5k but wanted to see if hat was cheap or expensive.

Please keep me posted on the day of the exotic awareness event as I may drive down, I live in Lincoln so the east midlands would be good for any vets.

thanks for the speedy response too.

Following your blog too ^^


----------

